# Torn labrum Repeated dislocation , should I keep snowboarding and trying to progress or is it not worth it



## Andrevaccaro123 (Mar 16, 2020)

Today I have dislocated my shoulder for about the 6th time I believe and my friends dad who is a doctor warned me about this saying that it could lead to issues with blood vessels and sever nerve damage among multiple dislocations, and in the worst case scenario lead to amputation to do severe blood vessel issues. I have used my shoulder in the gym recently after dislocating it about two months on my last trip tearing my original labrum repair when going on a large jump in the park. After this I was able to workout in the gym perfectly fine with precautions in the first few weeks and now have dislocated it again by just lifting my arm when going on a jump. I landed the jump appalled by what just happened . Usually it dislocates when I have fallen and this dislocation was very painful and difficult to get back into place, I tried multiple methods and it finally slipped in after forty five minutes of me messing with it. now I don’t know if my shoulder is too weak to snowboard at all or if it’s worth the risk if it is popping out on something as simple as a few feet jump. I love the sport and want to progress even more in the park and I’m thinking about using a brace and kt tape as well to stabilize it and keep it from slipping out. Hopefully this works becuase surgery is not another option for me after undergoing the last and experiencing the amount of pain and problems I faced in recovery afterwards.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

See a doctor


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go to a doctor, get surgery, rehab, pt, then snowboard again. In that order.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

I tore my rotator cuff in 2 places a couple years ago, had surgery, did PT and was snowboarding 6 months later. Do it the right way, no shortcuts.

"..my friends dad who is a doctor warned me about this saying that it could lead to issues with blood vessels and sever nerve damage among multiple dislocations, and in the worst case scenario lead to amputation to do severe blood vessel issues...", if that doesn't scare you into following the recommended path then no one on a snowboarding web site will convince you.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

If you are not willing to listen to your friends father, then no one here is going to suggest anything different. Your situation is such that no matter how good you want to get in the park, it is time to simply:

WALK AWAY

You don't indicate how old you are, but I'm going to guess on the down side of 25 and you have your whole life ahead of you. I have missed this entire season due to rotator cuff surgery and I'm busting my ass to rehab my shoulder so I can ride again next season. I'll be 60 next year and I have every intention of riding the full season. I suggest you get that shoulder back in shape, call it a day regarding the park and set you goal to be one that allows you to ride safely for a long long time. Trust me, there is nothing worse than not being able to ride at all. I've missed this entire season and it was perhaps the longest winter of my life.


----------

